# Impressionism-influenced scores?



## Lunatique (Nov 20, 2006)

Just wondering, what are some of the French impressionism influenced scores out there (Debussy, Ravel..etc)? I was born in the early 70's, and by then, I think that style of score has already fallen out of popularity, so I really don't have any point of reference.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 20, 2006)

You can start with this beautiful demo by our own Craig Sharmat:

http://www.sonivoxmi.com/mp3/A%20Small%20Impression.mp3


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 20, 2006)

That's actually what prompted me to ask the question in the first place. It IS a beautiful track, and it got me thinking that why I haven't heard more impressionism in scores? I have some Japanese animation scores that's heavily influenced by that style, but no American/European ones I can think of.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 20, 2006)

I think that it's fair to say that there's TONS of impressionist-inspired cues or techniques in many, many scores, particularly fantasy/science-fiction films. Think only of the use of the whole-tone scale in dream sequences. I've read that Mancini was inspired by impressionist music. I'm sure there's some to be found in Goldsmith (Star Trek? Total Recall?), Newman's American Beauty recall some of Debussy's gentle piano works.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 20, 2006)

It seems to me that Debussy had a huge influence on Hollywood composers from the forties onward (who could blame them!).
Listening to "La Mer" or "Prelude a l'apres midi d'un faune" instantly invoques so many films scores from the golden age of Hollywood...


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 20, 2006)

Can you guys name some of your personal favorites? I want to find these scores to add to my collection. Also, if you know any composers (contemporaries of Debussy and Ravel, or later generations) working in that style, please name them as well. I only know Poulenc and Satie, but not many others in the impressionistic style.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 20, 2006)

I love impressionism as it allows for for more a wider pallette of harmony than what came before it. Obviously jazz borrows from it. this link should help

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Impressionist_music

I think it is important when studying a composer or score to zero in on specifics. You could study Ravel for a year and not be done, so to understand the style try to narrow your search instead of broadening it. 

I know you did not ask for this, but hopefully it is helpful.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 20, 2006)

Ocean's 11 had some Debussy at the end 

Nice sequence.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 20, 2006)

My advice: join Netflix and get all the top drama and film noir movies from the 40's and 50's...

You'll have a ball and the scores are generally great...


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Looks like my X'mas wish list is about to EXPLODE! :D

How about some actual names of the films--preferably the ones that still have the film score available for purchase? I mean, I'm a film-buff and I don't mind going through a bunch of films, but it's be nice to get some recommendations of ones that have particularly great scores.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 20, 2006)

You probably know about Hitchcok/Hermann...

How about "On the Waterfront" great movie + great score (not impressionist but Bernstein's score is great) ?

As Craig recommended, rather than checking out the composers that imitated Debussy, I would concentrate on Debussy himself... :wink:


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, I'm not doing this purely for educational reasons (although I AM studying Debussy and Ravel at the moment)--I'm also interested in just being a music lover, trying to broaden my music collection with great music. Since I love impressionism, it makes sense to seek out more music in that style--regardless who the composers are, as long as it's good.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Nov 20, 2006)

John Williams' score for 'Close Encounters of The Third Kind' uses a very impressionist soundworld in places. You can get the Signature Edition version of the concert work to study if it sounds like the kind of thing you are after........

http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/store/smp ... em=4017326

Or even E.T. ................

http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/store/smp ... em=3979664

They are both definitely worth hearing 

Stephen


----------



## Scott Rogers (Nov 22, 2006)

..........


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 22, 2006)

Great suggestions guys! Some I knew, some I didn't, and some I knew but didn't really think of as heavily impressionistic. 

For me, the most amazing impressionistic pieces will probably always be Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faune and Daphnes and Chloe.


----------



## SvK (Nov 22, 2006)

I think they would have written even more amazing pieces, had they seen your photo 

wow

SvK


On a film score note........."The Reading" from Bernard Herrmann's score for Truffaut's Fahrenheit 451.

SvK


----------



## Hermitage59 (Nov 23, 2006)

Lunatique,

'The Lark Ascending' by Ralph Vaughn Williams is good for a listen, and a worthwhile addition to any collection.


Alex.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 23, 2006)

SvK @ Wed Nov 22 said:


> I think they would have written even more amazing pieces, had they seen your photo
> 
> wow
> 
> ...



uh...Steven, Lunatique appears to be a man. Look at gender.


----------



## D.J. (Nov 23, 2006)

"Not that there's anything wrong with that." :wink:


----------



## SvK (Nov 23, 2006)

Oops.....

Austin Powers: "She's a MAN BABY!!!"

Here I had this vision of a beautiful asian girl completely enamored with Debussy 

hahahaha

SvK


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 23, 2006)

Hehe, I wish I was that pretty, but I'm not, so I did the next best thing, which is to marry someone that pretty. :D The picture is my wife. There are a ton more of her photos on my website--especially in the Kitty Cat Diary section, which is dedicated to her (I'm also a photographer, and she's my best model).


----------



## SvK (Nov 23, 2006)

Lunatique......

Your alucky man 

Happy Thanksgiving!


SvK


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 23, 2006)

I totally am. The most amazing thing about my wife is that her exterior beauty pales in comparison to her inner beauty (that's why I married her). I have never met anyone more compassionate, giving, nurturing, supportive, and kind than my wife. It's amazing to watch her interact with people--children, elderly, teenagers, middle-aged..etc--people just fall in love with her so easily. 

The only downside to all this is that she makes me look like some grouchy, anti-social monster. That's why I designated her to be the official ambassador of our family--so I can be left alone in my dark cave of solitude. :D


----------



## sbkp (Nov 23, 2006)

Lunatique @ Thu Nov 23 said:


> she makes me look like some grouchy, anti-social monster



Maybe that's what you _are_. :mrgreen: 

Hey, I just noticed you live in Sunnyvale. Whereabouts? I used to live on S. Bernardo.


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm right about Mathilda/El Camino. It's hard to resist the desire to walk to Borders everyday and just read and read and read. :D

On a side note about me being anti-social:

Today, a bunch of people went out to lunch together, and Elena (my wife) went with them. I was supposed to go too, but there are a few really LOUD people in the group so I excused myself and stayed home instead, or else I risk getting a splitting headache after spending lunch with them. And it's Thanksgiving day too. How's that for anti-social?


----------

